# Suggestions?



## sweetpee (May 2, 2016)

Hello everybody!!! I dont have a hedgehog. (Yet!!! I hope soon I will get one!!) 
Its hard waiting until I get one...any suggestions of what I can learn while I wait?


----------



## Artemis-Ichiro (Jan 22, 2016)

Read the stickies at the top of the different topics of the forum.


----------



## Sarahgx__ (Mar 8, 2016)

Read absolutely everything you can get your hands on! I spent most of my free time while waiting for my hedgehog on this website. Good luck!


----------



## Prue (Feb 20, 2016)

First of all, you must be so excited! I know that I was obsessively wtaching youtube videos and googling hedgehogs for ages before Prue came home. 

I agree with the others, read up on everything on this forum. I found that the most helpful ones (for me) were the stickies about diet and heating because they were what I knew the least about. There is a sticky about what you will need before bringing a baby home, that one also really helped me. The cage setup topic helped me come up with ideas for Prue's cage design. If you are ever bored there are a crazy amount of awesome cages in that thread. They are fun to admire.


----------



## SarahBella97 (Mar 16, 2016)

I don't have one yet either but will be a proud hedgie momma in June or July  I first started off with watching as many YouTube videos I could find haha as well as just googling questions etc. and that's when I came across hedgehog central. Joining was the best decision I've made! There's so many experienced owners here that know so much! You'll learn a ton just going around on this site


----------



## Atelerix (May 7, 2016)

Read, read and read. I like Snowdrop Hedgie's videos on YouTube... she does a good job of setting your expectations properly.

One thing to keep in mind is that every hedgehog Instagram account or listicle on Buzzfeed is only going to show you the cute, silly, and endearing side of hedgehogs. That's not any fault of their own per se, but what they don't show you is the less pleasant parts of owning a hedgehog. Namely maintenance of their habitat and bonding.

If you go in prepared, armed to the teeth with knowledge, I think you will do well. If you expect your hog to be grumpy at first, possibly for a while, that's good. If you expect a lot of poop, that's good.

This is the account I referenced above. Her videos are good, and her hedgie is so cute!

https://www.youtube.com/playlist?list=PLBW13UCh7Dp2MQ5jK_H1p5AaOvc-XXLgC


----------



## CherylMatthews (Apr 19, 2016)

*Before I had my hedgehog (I had to wait a month for mine), I did ALOT of research. I bought a few books and read them all and was on this site. Plus any questions, I googled. I've learned so much about African Pygmy hedgehogs in the last month and I am still learning after obtaining one. Have fun reading up on them. I bet you're so super excited! I know I was. I couldn't contain my excitement when I decided to own a hedgehog. :grin:*


----------

